# Explain the reasoning behind your User ID



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

To explain the J2 moniker...

Its very simple actually...My name is Joesph James...So there are 2 J's in my name...Hence J2.









Now let's see why everyone else chose theirs.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

My name is hunter, and some people call me hunt as a nickname. I graduate in 07, and I decided to replace the 0 with x for some reason (prolly something we did in math that day).


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I love cichlids.

No man, you don't understand. I LOVE them. Even when they fight back.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

My favourite handgun

Glock23, and .40 caliber Smith and Wesson is the round it fires.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

iverson


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

My name is Craig Stables, erm....


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

Ducati is my fav motorcycle. i used to listen to techno all the time and experienced a few raves while at the beach. then the 21, always been my lucky number. had it when i played hockey soccer and bball. had this name for a loooooooooooong time. just kind of stuck!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just another part of my plan to make you think I was a female...









I had never been on a forum board before this one...so wasnt sure what to pick..so my bro helped me out and this is what he gave me...assuming I wasnt supposed to stay here long I didnt think anything of it...and well the rest is history.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Just another part of my plan to make you think I was a female...


haha, I started with a little snow ball and it had rolled and rolled and rolled!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sheppard is my last name....ya pretty straight forward :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Just another part of my plan to make you think I was a female...


haha, I started with a little snow ball and it had rolled and rolled and rolled!








[/quote]
Well arent you quite the Energizer Bunny


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Just another part of my plan to make you think I was a female...


haha, I started with a little snow ball and it had rolled and rolled and rolled!








[/quote]
Well arent you quite the Energizer Bunny








[/quote]

in more ways that one


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i drive a nissan? simple..

it was my name for my GT3 player name


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well when i signed up i had nothing but reds. regardless, i love pygos and i took nattereri...the 2000? it makes it sounds really sweet and futuristic. its got nothing to do with any date


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

last name ends with 'ak and so did my old best friends.. one of our other friends starting calling us the ack's. My first name is Brian so I became b_ack and my friend became j_ack. I added the 51 cause its tattooed to my leg. Hence b_ack51


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

my name  pretty simple


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

My ID in college


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Mine came from some guys I used to work with...
They would always tease me saying that I was a cross between Daisy Duke and a creature from the underworld.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Puff is my name from another forum..or 2...derived from when i smoked too much pot, and couldnt come up with a more creative name.lol. so Puffpuffpass...Puff is shorter.lol. i hate it, especially since i dont really smoke anymore...but i dont want to start a whole new persona on here.lol. i hate coming up with names. my best one is on a hockey site...im the "Dogfood Enforcer".lol. after the hockey goons that are so dumb and ugly looking that they look like they eat cans of Pedigree and Alpo for their meals.lol. The Blue Jacket's enforcer, Jody Shelley, is the true namesake.lol

i find it easier to use the same nickname. i used to have all different ones, but i would never be able to remember which name went where.lol.

so it was easier that way.

and also, like Ms. Natt, i was just intending on checking something quickly on here about my (then) new Ps. but then i got hooked...

look at me now









lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

my friend Dan's nickname for me


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Mine came from some guys I used to work with...
> They would always tease me saying that I was a cross between Daisy Duke and a creature from the underworld.


See...I thought your name had something to do with the movie Donnie Darko...And I was way off...This is why this thread is so interesting...

Keep it going.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> My ID in college


now we know the last 4 digits of your social :rasp:

schools are stupid for doing that i think. my college does the same!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I used to shoot competively and I always used a 7.62 or 5.56 which are the same as calibers .308 and .223 Crosshair became a nickname and I just attached a caliber to it.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

From an L7 song ..."I met a skinhead named...S-C-R-A-P!!"
Always liked it so took it, but I'm no skinhead


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DucatiRave21 said:


> My ID in college


now we know the last 4 digits of your social :rasp:

schools are stupid for doing that i think. my college does the same!
[/quote]

my college doesn't... they randomly assign 4 numbers stuck to the end of your initials.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DucatiRave21 said:


> My ID in college


now we know the last 4 digits of your social :rasp:

schools are stupid for doing that i think. my college does the same!
[/quote]

my college doesn't... they randomly assign 4 numbers stuck to the end of your initials.
[/quote]
Lucky...mine its 9 numbers...and the default "00" in the begining = W when you have to login...we got a weird setup :laugh:


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Azeral was my player name in everquest. I was a gnome necro named *Azeral Fiddlesticks*.









I wanted to be named Azrael but it was taken so I came up with Azeral.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> My ID in college


now we know the last 4 digits of your social :rasp:

schools are stupid for doing that i think. my college does the same!
[/quote]

my college doesn't... they randomly assign 4 numbers stuck to the end of your initials.
[/quote]
Lucky...mine its 9 numbers...and the default "00" in the begining = W when you have to login...we got a weird setup :laugh:
[/quote]

Did you also pick cherries for what they imply about a woman too?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> My ID in college


now we know the last 4 digits of your social :rasp:

schools are stupid for doing that i think. my college does the same!
[/quote]

my college doesn't... they randomly assign 4 numbers stuck to the end of your initials.
[/quote]
Lucky...mine its 9 numbers...and the default "00" in the begining = W when you have to login...we got a weird setup :laugh:
[/quote]

ah. we have a 14 digit long library id, and then a 2 letter/4 digit email and records login. its confusing as hell.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

get this right....my name.is..............wait for it.............

ALAN


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

alan said:


> get this right....my name.is..............wait for it.............
> 
> ALAN


No way! I though it was after alan pardew!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Cause Im Fat!!!

Brujo is my Other Alias...Evilness


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Civic Disobedience is the name of my race car project. 92 Civic drag car. The thing is at this point I don't know what the future of the project is going to be. I have no time nor money to work on it to get it together, let alone campain it in races where I'm seriously out guned









At this point I'm considering selling the chassis and full race parts then picking up another 92-95 Civic and transplanting the street legal stuff over.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

cause IM KOOL LIKE DAT


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

My friends all called me Kove and 32 was my basketball number!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

my real names carlo but my ID name ir rocker caus ei love rock


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

rocker said:


> my real names carlo but my ID name ir rocker caus ei love rock


Yeah, love to rock the posts!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro King Brand is the brand of one of the best lines of class C fireworks in production. The whole line of various fireworks is the best there is. I love pyrotechnics, Im obsessed (can ya tell?) so ummm yeah thats my name.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Civic Disobedience is the name of my race car project. 92 Civic drag car. The thing is at this point I don't know what the future of the project is going to be. I have no time nor money to work on it to get it together, let alone campain it in races where I'm seriously out guned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought it was a play on words from Henry David Throeau's "Civil Disobedience"...and instead you put Civic...cause you liked the car.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> my real names carlo but my ID name ir rocker caus ei love rock


Yeah, love to rock the posts!








[/quote]
bitch :rasp: 
jk

its not rock its spam.......


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

rocker said:


> my real names carlo but my ID name ir rocker caus ei love rock


Yeah, love to rock the posts!








[/quote]
bitch :rasp: 
jk

its not rock its spam.......:laugh:
[/quote]

Lol and it's all coming from CANADA


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Civic Disobedience is the name of my race car project. 92 Civic drag car. The thing is at this point I don't know what the future of the project is going to be. I have no time nor money to work on it to get it together, let alone campain it in races where I'm seriously out guned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought it was a play on words from Henry David Throeau's "Civil Disobedience"...and instead you put Civic...cause you liked the car.
[/quote]

Well that is pretty much the jist of it. I did intend for it to be a play on words... I am fammiliar with the term, and idea of civil disobedience in protest and such.

A Civic that runs low 9 to high 8 seconds in a quarter mile is huge diparture from what the Civic was designed to be... a safe, affordable car for basic transportation. So therefore my car is rather "disobedient" from its original lot in life....

Quite a keen observation Ms. Natt. nobody else has really picked up on that before....


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Guys I know just won a NOPI turbo 4 event with their Civic. Ran 9.96 at 150 MPH. Not too bad for a Civic.

Sccavee - I race in the Sports Car Club of America (the Scca) part and vee stands for the class I race in Formula Vee.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> my real names carlo but my ID name ir rocker caus ei love rock


Yeah, love to rock the posts!








[/quote]

That was pure


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Nuance is a canadian speaker manufacturer. i used to work at a store where we sold nuance speakers and i am also a nuance speaker owner. i use nuance in almost everything... my msn address, certqain passwords, etc. well here is the link to the speaker websiteNuance and heres a picture of my speakers


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Nuance said:


> Nuance is a canadian speaker manufacturer. i used to work at a store where we sold nuance speakers and i am also a nuance speaker owner. i use nuance in almost everything... my msn address, certqain passwords, etc. well here is the link to the speaker websiteNuance and heres a picture of my speakers


Nice speakers!!

I have a set of Klipsch Referance 8's driven with vintage Mcintosh tube amps.... I sont use it anymore, but hopefully if I get this job I'll be able to have room for it again and can set it back up again


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

big sublime fan, so much so that my guy buddies call me sub and the ladies call me Limey







...the 1184 is my bday - November of '84


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

well im inked=tattooed and 82 because theres normaly some one with that id i thought id add the end of my d.o.b on to it

as in my birthday is 23-10-1982 hint hint


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

inked82 said:


> well im inked=tattooed and 82 because theres normaly some one with that id i thought id add the end of my d.o.b on to it
> 
> as in my birthday is 23-10-1982 hint hint


This sunday!







A new tattoo to celebrate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Before i kept fish, I was very heavily into keeping snakes. My favorite snakes were the ones of the genus _Pituophis,_ including gopher snakes, pines snakes, and of course -*bullsnakes. *


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Nuance is a canadian speaker manufacturer. i used to work at a store where we sold nuance speakers and i am also a nuance speaker owner. i use nuance in almost everything... my msn address, certqain passwords, etc. well here is the link to the speaker websiteNuance and heres a picture of my speakers


Nice speakers!!

I have a set of Klipsch Referance 8's driven with vintage Mcintosh tube amps.... I sont use it anymore, but hopefully if I get this job I'll be able to have room for it again and can set it back up again
[/quote]

thanks dude, yeah i just created a new thread on home theatre/audio systems, check it out and post some pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> My ID in college


same here


----------



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

I used to play the game Soul Calibur when it came out for the Dreamcast and they used to speak some foreign language when you beat someone and one of the characters named Maxi would mumble a bunch of words and it sounded like he said: Tot-tee-ain-ka and it just stuck and I have been using it since.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Mike is the reasoning behind my name


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Sir 180, as in 180 degrees.

I have always been a rather crazy driver, and my friends always get a huge kick out of it, powerslides and stuff, drive anyone's car that would let me. It was always a blast, and we never hurt anyone, never caused or was involved in a wreck, never even so much as got pulled over for any of it. It was a weekly, sometimes nightly event. Friends ready to go make some smoke or take some risks. One night it was raining and I spun my Bronco completely on accident, my friend in the back of the car dubbed me "Sir 180". Pretty much been my name online ever since.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Boring but true. It's my first name.


----------



## sexay-ass (Oct 10, 2005)

I really think mine speaks for itself.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The name was created for having the biggest and baddest Rhom around (which was only a dream, plus I never owned a rhom bigger than 3"







)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> The name was created for having the biggest and baddest Rhom around (which was only a dream, plus I never owned a rhom bigger than 3"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your a LIAR!?! J/K... your name kicks much ass!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

my name is Preston Ayers, thats the p and the a. I like monsters, so pamonster


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

It is a Nissan thing Spec-V = specification Victory it is also my car 2002 nissan Se-R spec v


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


>


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

My name is Jarome Lakeesh but I install pipes, so I thought DannyBoy would be a good name.

Oh DannyBoy, the PIPES!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> My name is Jarome Lakeesh but I install pipes, so I thought DannyBoy would be a good name.
> 
> Oh DannyBoy, the PIPES!


Umm, you do know thats in referance to Bag pipes right??


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

This is great...I love reading all of these...It explains alot.

Is it just me...Or should we *PIN THIS SUCKER.*


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

Mine is easy i love old mopars and i,m restoring 68 Charger now i,ve always wanted one.
So i figured this would be a good nickname


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i named myself joefish cuz somebody said can i see your fish but it sounded like joefish, the 219 is from that luda area code song


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

im a pharmacology major in college and while no one uses novacaine anymore( it wears off quick, was replaced by PROCAINE) i just thought it was a cool name!


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Wasabi Glow iskin for IPOD... I also frequent the ASIAN PORN FORUM and so that kinda works...:rasp:


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Since this is a Piranha site, I took some piranha-related words that are a play on 'Nat King Cole'. Ironically, the only song of his that I have ever heard is 'unforgetable'.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

inked82 said:


> well im inked=tattooed and 82 because theres normaly some one with that id i thought id add the end of my d.o.b on to it
> 
> as in my birthday is 23-10-1982 hint hint


Freaky man, my ex's bday is that.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

*PY*gocentrus Nattere*RI*

...so simple


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


>


Ok...that's the Periodic Table...But I'm lost.

Why Xenon?

I've been wondering this for awhile.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

:rasp:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> :rasp:


Doh!

So now I get it:
_xe·non (znn)
n. 
Symbol Xe

A colorless, odorless, highly unreactive gaseous element found in minute quantities in the atmosphere and extracted commercially from liquefied air. Atomic number 54; atomic weight 131.29; melting point -111.8°C; boiling point -108.0°C; density (gas) 5.887 grams per liter; specific gravity (liquid) 3.52 (-109°C). _


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

<------- The man, the myth, the legend.

'nuff said.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> <------- The man, the myth, the legend.
> 
> 'nuff said.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

((( J2 ))) said:


> :rasp:


Doh!

So now I get it:
_xe·non (znn)
n. 
Symbol Xe

A colorless, odorless, highly unreactive gaseous element found in minute quantities in the atmosphere and extracted commercially from liquefied air. Atomic number 54; atomic weight 131.29; melting point -111.8°C; boiling point -108.0°C; density (gas) 5.887 grams per liter; specific gravity (liquid) 3.52 (-109°C). _
[/quote]

Back in high school when I was administering a BBS I chose the name Xenon in chemistry class because it sounded cool. Its a noble gas.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

mine reminded me of sound a P makes when eating....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well i like piranha's...... im a guy.....my name is dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well i like piranha's...... im a guy.....my name is dan


wow, that's a thinker....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah took me a long time to come up with. i was stumped


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

syclone- i own one-love it- best pickup made


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

For Andrew Dice Clay and year of my birth


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

fury is the name of the knives i collect fury knives


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well i like piranha's...... im a guy.....my name is dan


I wish I was clever like you


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Name some of my friends call me, just cause I am usually happy and a positive person.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

~SUNshine~ said:


> Name some of my friends call me, just cause I am usually happy and a positive person.


Don't forget...You're smokin' hot...Just like the sun.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Name some of my friends call me, just cause I am usually happy and a positive person.


Don't forget...You're smokin' hot...Just like the sun.








[/quote]

that is a cheesy line like


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Name some of my friends call me, just cause I am usually happy and a positive person.


Don't forget...You're smokin' hot...Just like the sun.








[/quote]

that is a cheesy line like








[/quote]

It was totally meant to be cheesy...I was hoping it would make her laugh.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

:laugh: Ya i was amused


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

~SUNshine~ said:


> :laugh: Ya i was amused


See Nismo...Let me and ~SUNshine handle our business.









You got:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hey good luck im not trying to c*ck block just saying its super cheesy.. even if you meant it to be a cheesy joke..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> hey good luck im not trying to c*ck block just saying its super cheesy.. even if you meant it to be a cheesy joke..


I was just razzing you man....Funny gif btw.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


>


Thats a lie...you've always said in previous threads you stole the name from a friend who used it in broadcasting...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

after my self.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Because back in my street racing days, i was the 
<----


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


>


Thats a lie...you've always said in previous threads you stole the name from a friend who used it in broadcasting...








[/quote]

Yeah I stole it from a guy that used it on the BBS before me.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Xenon said:


> :rasp:


Doh!

So now I get it:
_xe·non (znn)
n. 
Symbol Xe

A colorless, odorless, highly unreactive gaseous element found in minute quantities in the atmosphere and extracted commercially from liquefied air. Atomic number 54; atomic weight 131.29; melting point -111.8°C; boiling point -108.0°C; density (gas) 5.887 grams per liter; specific gravity (liquid) 3.52 (-109°C). _
[/quote]

Back in high school when I was administering a BBS I chose the name Xenon in chemistry class because it sounded cool. Its a noble gas.








[/quote]

I always thought it had to do with Xenon proccessors since you are the master of the SERVER!!


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

C. D. is my name. . .


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Im a Pacu nut, and i keep a monster Pacu.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Pacuguy said:


> Im a Pacu nut, and i keep a monster Pacu.


i would of never guessed that :laugh:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

C.D. said:


> C. D. is my name. . .


And C.D. would stand for???


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> C. D. is my name. . .


And C.D. would stand for???
[/quote]

Chemically Dependant??


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> C. D. is my name. . .


And C.D. would stand for???
[/quote]

Clifford David.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

C.D. said:


> C. D. is my name. . .


And C.D. would stand for???
[/quote]

Clifford David.
[/quote]

I would have said c*ck Diesel to impress the few ladies we have here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> C. D. is my name. . .


And C.D. would stand for???
[/quote]

Clifford David.
[/quote]

I would have said c*ck Diesel to impress the few ladies we have here.
[/quote]

c*nt Dominator.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That's some funny stuff.









I know we have more members...Let's hear your reasons!


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah...Cliff you need to impress some ladies!!!

My name is Brandi...and C.D. and alot of other buddies used to scream "BRAN-DAY!" ... So it stuck. Everyone just says Branday.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Myles for my first name. The C is the beginning letter of my last name, and the 99 is the year I graduated High School.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

I think mine is self explanitory.

for those of you who dont know.

2 in the pink 1 in the stink


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

My last name in Gamge. Add 'nius' add you got my forum name- gamgenius.









It is kindof funny tho because on this site, members sometimes shorten my handle to game instead.

J2 - Ong Bak is a badass flick. I just saw it last week!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I think its about time I bring this thread out of retirement...

Mainly because I have seen a lot of newbies around...and there's still soo many other members that haven't answered...So let's hear it...

Why did you pick the username you got?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Got my name from Brujeria.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

this is my reason


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i dunno its my username for all my other accounts so it just seemed fitting!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my first name is stuart and middle name is danger, hence stuart danger


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, I thought if this before signing on to P-Fury. The big thing in our family was the fact that my 3 older bros had girlfriends with the names of Melanie, Megan and Melanie. Their dogs were (before 2 bros added on) Mandy, Maggie and Marley. I was the outcast. My gf decided to dissapear this NewYears Eve. I'll spare the name calling. Immature. Anyway, I had to come up with something that started with an M for my future P. And well, when I found this site I decided to use his name, since it's all for him. I thought it was original.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I've not a clue why i took this name, chances are i had a lot of Goldschlager influencing my thought process at the time, that happens quite a bit. Usualy i use the nic Paola Joe on boards. maybe one of these days i'll change over to that name here, if so then Paola is the name of a town in Kansas where a girl i'm rather fond of lives, i'm using the towns name in a series of storys i am writing about the ol west ( i write a lot in my spare time) anyhow one of the main doods in this story is named Joe, who is a lot like me. 
so ya ever see a Paola Joe on here,,, u'll know.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

when i started on the internet i was in a HVAC

(air-conditioning and refrigeration board) but i got

pretty bad asthma needed to change careers but still

used my user name MR.FREEZ

used to work on freezers big as a wherehouse sometimes


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Back in high school we had this teacher that was a real bitch. This kid had a Gumby figurine that he was playing with for some reason. The teacher asked what he was playing with and he said "It's gumby, dude." She took it away from him.

I signed up on another message board when I was still in HS with the user name "GumbyDude" in refrence to that one time. Random, I know. I also loved watching Gumby when I was a little kid, that show kicked ass. I eventually shortened the name to just Gumby and it's what I've been using on forums ever since.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hey yo its Joey'D from brooklyn over here fugetabutit !








what i had to try to fit in didnt i???


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i just switched the name "piranha fury" to Furious piranha....i didnt think i would stay long cuz i didnt even have piranhas at the time but i guess my plans changed


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ive had the same name for just about all my accounts on every site since 4th grade... so it all dates back to when AOL was cool to have.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great stories behind some of the names









The reason why I choose this user ID is not too original: Jan is just my real name


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I have kept Pacus for a LONG time and keep now a 24", 20lbs Pacu ... so unless anyone here keeps a bigger pacu than me that makes me the undisputed PACUGUY!


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

OK... opossumfish, when i was 18 years old (11 long years ago) me and my best friend were riding around in the country, drinkin' and shooting pretty much anything that moved, and as dark fell, it started to rain. Where we live, theres always opossums dead on the road, everywhere you go in the summer time. With that being said, we're driving down the levee of the st francis river, and all of a sudden i see these holes in the road, filling with water.... and for some reason (being severely intoxicated) after seeing these dead opossums on the road earlier in the day, when asked "what the f*ck was that in the road" (meaning the potholes filled with water in the headlights) i said "dude, its fish man... f*cking possumfish... theyre everywhere!!!" and yet... opossumfish was born. I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I come from Devon And i keep Amazonian fish in a big glass box


----------



## IHadSexWithAllTheseFish (Sep 10, 2005)

I explained mine in my "hello" post when I got here because it's kind of wierd. It's a reference to Family Guy; when Peter is trying to sell the fish he caught some one changes his "For Sale" sign to read "I had sex with all these fish" so he won't sell any. Needless to say, hilarity ensues. It also pissed off the pussies at the sh**ty old fish forum I went too, they actually banned me.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Goes with the flow


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

RB is my name and 32 is my number.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, Soldat=soldier in French. I studied French in HS, and a bit in college. I'll also be an officer soon in the US Army, so instead of just putting soldier I got Soldat. Also thought it was pretty ironic considering the french have such a bad wrap in the states.

I used to be Kevinhaeb, which is just my first and last name chopped up. I thought that was a bit to revealing of my identity.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People gave me Judas as nickname at two past jobs I had (no idea why: I'm a pretty nice guy...







) I geeked it up a bit by replacing the "s" with "zzz" when I needed a nick for some game: I used that alias ever since...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

...would best describe me all around as a person,







. Freakgasolinefightaccident is also a song by It Dies Today, which is an amazing song which represents the way I feel about life almost perfectly.

View attachment 89842


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ...would best describe me all around as a person,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was from Zoolander...

GASOLINE FIGHT!!!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Zoolander


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i dunno my buddy Tony Called me it one day and then somehow it stuck over the many many years of my childhood and teenage era


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

the day i decided to register for this site i was reading a post about this crap

http://www.boohbah.com/zone.html

and i was high at the time and found it so hilarious i had to register and comment on it...

looking back on that decision i didn't actually think i'd like pfury so much and i'm stuck with a name that is extremely ****


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Boobah said:


> the day i decided to register for this site i was reading a post about this crap
> 
> http://www.boohbah.com/zone.html
> 
> ...


If you really don't like your username...I'm pretty sure there's a way to change it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> the day i decided to register for this site i was reading a post about this crap
> 
> http://www.boohbah.com/zone.html
> 
> ...


If you really don't like your username...I'm pretty sure there's a way to change it.








[/quote]

Yep, just PM Xenon.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Subaru's are known as Subies. The English use rhyme for slang and they call them Scoobies. So ScoobyDoo has been the unofficial mascot for Subarus.

Scrappydoo was my favorite character on the show. Besides, he's a pimp.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

im a strong advocate of non-violent protest... just kidding. unfortunately, violence is the most effective way to change something drastically.

...those are my intitials.


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

i chose this handle because it cant rain all the time...


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

My name is Daniel- friends call me D , and my life is always full of crazyness - so ........its my drama


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Boobah said:


> the day i decided to register for this site i was reading a post about this crap
> 
> http://www.boohbah.com/zone.html
> 
> ...


LMAO my sister watches that

LMAO that site si the sh*t








i blowed the horn


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I asked Xenon to change mine to JYUB, becasue using my real name is just not that cool, and JYUB is what we call little kids, and >I< am one big ass kid.
I never want to grow up.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Draven said:


> i chose this handle because it cant rain all the time...


the crow?


----------

